# Free knitted poncho pattern



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I offered to send out this pattern to a member last month. However, so many others asked for it that I could not respond to all of them. Shortly after offering the pattern, my GGD and I both became ill. (I care for her while Daddy works.) So, here I am trying to post it now. It is an easy beginner/advanced beginner pattern. 

Easy Knitted Poncho (circa 1960-1970)

Yarn: favorite weight. ( worsted usually) amt. depends on size made
Needles: size recommended for weight or 1 size larger
Gauge: Your gauge with your yarn and needles

Measurement "A": measure persons arm from the top of shoulder to the wrist 
Measurement "B": 1.5 times "A"

Basic instructions: Knit two rectangles using above measurements.
Cast on enough stitches to equal "A" and knit in pattern (recommend st st) until length equals "B".

Lay out finished rectangles side by side. Turn right rectangle so that one short side is touching the right long side of the left rectangle {this forms a long based "L"}, with the bottom corners even. Sew the rectangles together where they meet. 

Now, turn the top short side of the left rectangle so that it meets the top outside edge of the right rectangle, matching top outside corners. You should now have an American football shape with short sides joined to opposite long sides. Sew this seam. 

If my instructions have been clear enough, you have just successfully constructed your poncho. 

An edging may be added to one or both edges, and/or fringe may be added to the lower edge. Some prefer to pick up stitches at the neck edge and work ribbing or to crochet an open edging and insert draw strings.

Once you have the basic shape and seaming, this can be fancied up with any number of different stitch patterns and edgings. 

This is my own pattern, designed for my students. I hope you find it helpful and enjoy useing it to create your own designs.

Please give credit for the basic pattern to "Nona's Designs and Needlework". Thank you


----------



## Cridhe (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you for so generously sharing this, especially with all you have going on! I hope you and your GGD are both feeling better and have a wonderful holiday season ahead.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Hope you and yours are feeling better soon!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you. I hope you both get better real quick.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Any pictures available?


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this design.


----------



## linny (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks! Also curious to see photo.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Hope all is well now.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hopefully you are all better now . Thank you so much for the instructions .


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you all for your concern. Unfortunately, my health is not going to get much better. I have had allergies all my life and my other breathing problems stem from them. COPD has now entered the mix. The Lord has gotten me through so far and He will help me get through what is to come. God bless all of you. 

I still have the first poncho I made with this pattern. It is made using two strands of worsted acrylic yarn and large needles. The size escapes me. I will try to find it and post a picture.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello Grandmanana
thanks for sharing the pattern. It is really nice of you. Could you please post a picture if possible. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Also would love a picture. Prayers for better days ahead.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes I'd love that too!


overwhelmed1 said:


> Hello Grandmanana
> thanks for sharing the pattern. It is really nice of you. Could you please post a picture if possible. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern and I would love to have the picture when you find it. My prayers are with you. I hope you will have a Merry Christmas


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. Hope you and your GGD are feeling much better now. Would also like to see a picture.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello Grandmanana
when did the earlier post on this poncho posted - think sometime in October. I would like to see what was in that post. Could you please let me know. :roll:


----------



## sandyscubby (Dec 18, 2011)

going to try this, not sure about the lengths of the rectangles...Thank you for sharing and God Bless...


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you and I pray for your strength as you care for your loved ones and that your health may improve as you battle COPD.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for the instructions. I, too, will be watching for the photo. Good luck to you and the granddaughter with your health problems. Hope they don't interfear too much in your Christmas plans and here's to a better new year.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Hoping you feel better and thanks for the instructions.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Similar ponchos knitted last year.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you for the gerous offer anyictures would be very welcome


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you, Grandma Nona...I know someone suffering with COPD, and she has adjusted her diet with the help of a nutritionist. She has found that avoiding certain foods helps her...just passing along the information...thank you for the pattern and the picture of your beautiful granddaughters


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

So nice of you to think of the group! Thank you so much for sharing and wishing you and your GGD are on the road to recovery and feeling better SOON!! 

Rio


----------

